#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Троицкий хурул функционирует?

## Инга Че

Привет! Троицкий хурул функционирует? Где про него почитать? Может кто-то был там недавно?

----------

